# Pheasant Pigeons...



## Doves1111

Hi, 
I hope everyone has been having a nice summer. I haven't posted for awhile, but I was wondering if any of you are raising and breeding the Pheasant Pigeon? This is my favorite breed of pigeon, and I've gotten some pretty nice offspring this year to show this Fall. They all haven't molted out into their adult coloring...but I can still see some upcoming beauties!!!
Last year there was only 2 of us showing Pheasant Pigeons and competing in the Faircount Pigeon and Dove show in Ansonia, Connecticut. http://www.pigeonclubsusa.com/faircount.htm 
I'm hoping this year we will have more competition...they are a rare beautiful breed!  

Dawn


----------



## pdpbison

Hi Dawn, 


Post some images so we can see what they look like...!

--- I just did a quick 'google' and found...

http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/SeedSpecies/PheasantPigeons.htm

Wow!

Is this them then?



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Dawn and welcome back Glad to hear that you've got some nice babies this year. Post some pictures when you can as Phil said


Hi Phil, the pheasant pigeons that Dawn is raising/breeding and talking about are the domestic kind and breed. The ones that you found are a wild species that are totally different.

For anyone interested, please read this previous thread on the domestic pheasant pigeon. Tim (Zig) has a part pheasant bird that is just beautiful.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8790

This is the link to Doves1111's picture showing what these GORGEOUS pigeons look like:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=740&d=1110244760


----------



## Doves1111

I don't have any pictures of this season's birds...I'm waiting for them to molt into their adult coloring. The young don't look anything like the adults. They are almost all black or bronze with sooty colored wing shields. Then little by little they start changing and their wing shield color lightens up...also their neck ring develops and the finch marks on their wings.

You can view pics of some of my birds here to see what Pheasant Pigeons look like...

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/doves1111/my_photos

Dawn


----------



## Skyeking

That is one really neat looking pigeon. Thank you for sharing.

Is there anything unusual about this breed we should know, anything different in raisng them or feeding them?


----------



## Doves1111

They eat the same as any other breed...are very prolific...and are super parents! 

They are a color pigeon...so when breeding them you have to hope for the best offspring for showing. 

Sometimes the offsprings come out with no neck rings or a neck ring that is too wide or too narrow...no finch marks or finch marks to big or too small...too much white on their heads and rumps...tail bars when they should have a black tail with no bar. 

Pheasant pigeons are a French breed that were derived from Suabian, Hyacinth, and Archangel blood...so hence the coloring and looks. This is what I find so fascinating about this breed and love the challenge! 

When I do get a show quality baby...it's very rewarding. They are so beautiful...even the ones that aren't show quality are still beautiful...to me anyway.

Thanks,
Dawn


----------



## Maggie-NC

Dawn, I have never heard of a Pheasant Pigeon but they are very beautiful.


----------



## TAWhatley

Absolutely gorgeous birds, Dawn. Thank you so much for sharing all the lovely pictures with us!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking

*pigeon breeds*



Doves1111 said:


> When I do get a show quality baby...it's very rewarding. They are so beautiful...*even the ones that aren't show quality are still beautiful...to me anyway.*



Dawn,

I totally agree with that, and I appreciate you sharing the information on this breed, what a great looking bird!


----------



## george simon

HI DAWN, They are a beautful bird, and they are sometimes call SILVER LACED STARLING, or SUABIAN or the PHEASANT PIGEON,it is a very old breed has been around since1837 it is also a very good flyer.I will some day get a pair or two,but I still have racers. Anyway GOOD LUCK at the FAIRCOUNT SHOW. GEORGE


----------



## Doves1111

George,
You just mentioned 3 different breeds of pigeons. The Starling, Suabian, and the Pheasant Pigeon...they each have their own standard...they are *not* the same breed. 

The Pheasant Pigeon is a French breed. 

Starlings and Suabians are a German breed.

http://rbpc.bravehost.com/alpha.html

When I enter them in a show, I enter them as Pheasant Pigeons...not Silver Laced Starlings, or Danish Suabians. These are 3 different rare breeds. 

Pheasant Pigeon Standard...
http://www.azpigeons.org/pheasantpigeon.htm

Dawn


----------



## george simon

HI DAWN, I got that information from the book by W M LEVI,ENCYCLOPEDIA OF PIGEON BREEDS, I guess that there have been some changes over the years. In any event you have some real classy birds, and I hope to get that breed some day. Anyway have some winners at the show. I should have checked my listing from the RARE BREEDS CLUB., are you a member of the RBC GEORGE


----------



## Doves1111

Hi George,
Yes I belong to the RBPC. The Pheasant Pigeon, Suabian, and Silver Laced Starling are very similar in appearance...and I love all three! If I had room, I would raise the 3 breeds. Before I got into the Pheasant Pigeons, I used to have Silver Laced and Spangled Starlings . I wish I still had them, but I don't have a big loft, so I gave my Starlings to my friend. Anyway...at least I can visit and still see them  . 
She's doing a great job with them. I uploaded some pictures... 

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/doves1111/my_photos

Dawn


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Dawn, 

Those starling pigeons are just gorgeous too!!!! You have/had some really beautiful birds!!!! The colours and patterns on the starlings and the pheasants are really something!


----------



## piney_creek

Very pretty and unusual birds.

PINEY


----------



## mr squeaks

Once again, I am amazed at the many beautiful pigeon breeds!

Gorgeous birds!


----------



## ZigZagMarquis

This is LadyBird... she's half domestic phesant / half homer... I got her from _FlyHome Lofts_.


----------



## mr squeaks

And I thought I couldn't be more amazed! WHAT A GORGEOUS COLORED PIGEON!! WOW!


----------



## TAWhatley

*Lady Bird Is ..*

Just so gorgeous, Tim! I'm envious!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking

ZigZagMarquis said:


> This is LadyBird...



Quite a beauty....I want one!


----------



## george simon

*Very Intresting*



ZigZagMarquis said:


> This is LadyBird... she's half domestic phesant / half homer... I got her from _FlyHome Lofts_.


 TIM , That sure is a very intresting color/pattern. Have you raced this bird or any of its young? If so I hope they did well. GEORGE


----------



## A_Smith

ZigZagMarquis said:


> This is LadyBird... she's half domestic phesant / half homer... I got her from _FlyHome Lofts_.


She is beautyfull. I'd love to have one with those colors in my loft. Do you have a link to FlyHome lofts? (if they are on the web). I'm sure I will not be the only one looking for it.

Thanks


----------



## ZigZagMarquis

george simon said:


> TIM , That sure is a very intresting color/pattern. Have you raced this bird or any of its young? If so I hope they did well. GEORGE


No, I've never raced LadyBird... she's a 96 bird... I got her about 2 years ago. I have 5 of her offspring that do get to go out and fly, but I don't race.

Et all... I don't think FlyHome has a website, but they do post birds for sale on Eggbid and Pigeons4Sale at times.


----------



## A_Smith

I did some web searching and found a email for Flyhome Lofts. I emailed the owner and received a reply. Theweb address is http://www.flyhome.name/ You can get more info from there as well as a list of birds for sale.


AU2005FLYHOME5910 hen $40

AU2005ROG5757 cock $50


----------



## piney_creek

ZigZagMarquis said:


> This is LadyBird... she's half domestic phesant / half homer... I got her from _FlyHome Lofts_.



That is a very pretty bird!

PINEY


----------



## Doves1111

*Show Pigeons*

Yes...LadyBird is a very pretty pigeon...what category do you show her in if she is half Pheasant Pigeon and Homer? 

Dawn


----------



## A_Smith

One of the emails I received from Flyhome loft. Just wanted to share with everybody.



The bird you are talking about is what I call white
lace but is actually a recessive opal and yes they do race.
I have had winners from this line as well as birds doing
very well up to 450 miles. I am just now getting to the
point in this color project where the birds on the race team
are very nice colored birds. It has taken since 1996 to get
both characteristics.

Glad you like them and thanks for the compliment.

Tim


----------



## ZigZagMarquis

Doves1111 said:


> Yes...LadyBird is a very pretty pigeon...what category do you show her in if she is half Pheasant Pigeon and Homer?
> 
> Dawn


I don't show her. She just gets to hang out in my loft, be a pigeon and raise some young from time to time.


----------



## Doves1111

*Breeding Show Quality Pheasant Pigeons...*

*Is there anyone who breeds show quality Pheasant Pigeons? 

Is there anyone who is striving on keeping the Pheasant Pigeons pure and up to the standard?*

It's very hard to find a quality bred Pheasant Pigeon. They have a unique color and are often used in color breeding for other breeds of pigeons. Much too often, these mixed/crossed breeds are being sold as "Pheasant Pigeons"...

I started showing my birds last year, and there were so many people at the show who never saw or heard of the Pheasant Pigeon. I hope to promote this rare and beautiful breed through selective breeding..."breeding best to the best"... keeping them pure, showing them, and making people aware...

Thank you,
Dawn


----------



## george simon

HI DAWN, I don't know if you have the RARE BREEDS PIGEON CLUBS bulletin for the last quarter 2004 it contains a list of members and the breeds that they have.I find 7 listed as breeders of the PHESANT. They are spread out over the country and it looks like the one closes to is in NEW JERSEY.If you don't have the membership listing I can PM you the names and addresses if you like. I think that there may be some serious breeders in the bunch.Let me know............GEORGE


----------



## reduced

*faircount*

hi its been a few years since ive been to the faircount show. do they still judge ringnecks in two classes just cocks and then hens or do they break them down for color young and old thanks? armand


----------



## george simon

*Faircount Show*

HI REDUCED, Welcome to pigeon talk. The Faircount Club will be having their show 25 NOV. Here is their web site www.faircountclub.com Here are the names of the persons to contact that should be able to answer your question on the judging of color classes I can see by your handle (reduced) that you are into color. BOB JOHNSTON 203-372-6383 or JON SPODNICK 203-372-1500 GOOD LUCK  .GEORGE


----------



## reduced

*faircount*

thanks glad to be here. thankyou for responce i havent been to the faircount show in about 10 years. i just started back in pigeons about 2 months ago.i have 3 pair of rollers in the color reduced. i also have one pair of ringneck doves white hen peach cockbird. here in VT breeding season is over hope to raise some young next year i hope to go to the sturbridge show in DEC. chatt again soon armand


----------



## Doves1111

*The Faircount Pigeon & Dove Show*



reduced said:


> hi its been a few years since ive been to the faircount show. do they still judge ringnecks in two classes just cocks and then hens or do they break them down for color young and old thanks? armand


Hi Armand,
I will be showing 6 Pheasant Pigeons and 14 Ringneck Doves this Saturday at the Faircount Show. They judge the ringnecks doves just like they do the pigeons...Color/Markings...Sex (young and old).

Dawn


----------



## TAWhatley

Best of luck at the show, Dawn! You have some real beauties. If you have a couple of spare moments, maybe you could post some pictures to us here on Pigeon-Talk.

Terry


----------



## Doves1111

Thank you Terry. I will definitely post pictures of the show.

Dawn


----------



## Luca

I was admiring the pheasants at Faircount. Very attractive. Hope you're bringing some to Sturbridge.


----------



## Doves1111

Luca,
Thank you for that nice complement on the Pheasant Pigeons. There wasn't that many being exhibited this year as usual. 

I didn't get to take pictures because...stupid me grabbed my camera... but left my batteries home in the charger!!! 

When I get a chance, I will post some pictures of my 2006 birds.
You can view the Faircount Show Report on the site... http://www.pigeonclubsusa.com/faircount_show_2006.htm

My Bronze/Laced/Peak Crested male got Champion Pheasant... and my Show Ivory female Ringneck Dove got Champion Dove. I am very happy and proud of my birds!

The show was fun... and it was great seeing my old friends again. 

Dawn


----------



## TAWhatley

Congrats, Dawn! Your birds are lovely! Enjoyed all the photos in the link you provided!

Terry


----------

